# Construir estação meteorologica a minha medida



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 13:40)

Boas tardes,

Desde ja peço desculpa se não for o lugar adequado, então é o seguinte:

Eu quero comprar uma estação meteorológica, tenho andado aqui pelo fórum por vezes fico muito baralhado.Umas são isto outras que isto nao é bom e por ai fora.  O que eu quero e uma estação meteorologia que de para ver os dados no pc, mas que não seja la muita cara, no máximo 200€.
Ando também a pesar se não posso construir a minha própria estação?
É que por ex: onde eu vivo o medir o vento não ira me dar os dados reais, eu vivo numa zona que tem um vale. Estava a pensar mesmo só no sensor de temperatura, pressão, humidade e precipitação.
Aguardo respostas
Desde ja agradeço a todos.


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

Ninguem com dicas?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 21:14)

ijv disse:


> Ninguem com dicas?



Mas tu queres montar uma estação de raiz ? Ou comprar uma só com termómetro (temperatura) higrómetro (humidade) barómetro (pressão) e pluviómetro (precipitação) ?


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas tu queres montar uma estação de raiz ? Ou comprar uma só com termómetro (temperatura) higrómetro (humidade) barómetro (pressão) e pluviómetro (precipitação) ?



Sim quero mesmo so isso mas com ligação ao pc
Andei a ver esta http://www.pce-instruments.com/espanol/product_info.php/info/p6946_Logger-de-datos-PCE-FWS-20.html, so que para mandar buscar para a ilha da madeira fica  muito mais cara custa 98€ + 18% IVA + 100€ o que no total vai rondar os 220€. O qeu acho muito caro


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 21:34)

ijv disse:


> Sim quero mesmo so isso mas com ligação ao pc



Ah pronto, mas não é por estares num vale que os teus dados deixam de ser fiáveis.

Podes arranjar uma PCE como a do MeteoElvas é completa e custa cerca de 130€.


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 21:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ah pronto, mas não é por estares num vale que os teus dados deixam de ser fiáveis.
> 
> Podes arranjar uma PCE como a do MeteoElvas é completa e custa cerca de 130€.



É mesmo igual a essa que ate pedi informaoes ao utilizador que a colocou, meteoelvas. MAndei um email para la e disseram me que tinha de acrescentar mais 100€ ao valor da EM


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 21:49)

ijv disse:


> É mesmo igual a essa que ate pedi informaoes ao utilizador que a colocou, meteoelvas. MAndei um email para la e disseram me que tinha de acrescentar mais 100€ ao valor da EM



Estranho, sempre podes procurar noutros sites


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Esta aqui o email que me mandaram

Buenas tardes:



A continuación le envio el enlace donde puede encontrar la ficha técnica y precio del equipo:



http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa....html/XTCsid/d370208b1863f78cd916b5ab9bd00f14



Al precio que aparece en la Web tiene que añadirle 100€ de gastos de envio + 18% de IVA.

También tiene la posibilidad de recoger usted con alguna paquetería y no le cobraríamos gastos de envio.

El plazo de entrega es de 6-7 semanas aproximadamente ya que no tenemos en stock.

Un saludo.



Jesús


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

ijv disse:


> Al precio que aparece en la Web tiene que añadirle 100€ de gastos de envio + 18% de IVA.



Acho que entendi, aí o que deve estar a encarecer o preço é o facto de viveres na Madeira, os portes são mais caros.


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 21:56)

Pois penso que seja isso. Estou a ver http://www.galactica.pt/index.php?page=1&ipp=6&familia_1=6&familia_2=62&familia_3=276&tab=indice&tab=indice e vejo 2 que sao a volta dos 183€, quase que é melhor optar por essa nao sei é se é boa


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 21:58)

ijv disse:


> Pois penso que seja isso. Estou a ver http://www.galactica.pt/index.php?page=1&ipp=6&familia_1=6&familia_2=62&familia_3=276&tab=indice&tab=indice e vejo 2 que sao a volta dos 183€, quase que é melhor optar por essa nao sei é se é boa



Normalmente a estação mais comum aqui no fórum é esta:

ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA WS1600 

http://www.galactica.pt/ver/3777/6/62/276/la-crosse-technology-estacao-meteorologica-ws1600.php

Para iniciar é boa, não podes é esquecer de fazer um radiaton shield (rs).


----------



## ijv (24 Mar 2011 às 22:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Normalmente a estação mais comum aqui no fórum é esta:
> 
> ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA WS1600
> 
> ...


Pois é acho qeu vou optar por essa.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

Não me vou remeter ao silêncio.
Há pouco tempo comprei uma estação meteorológica da lacrosse por uns 120-130 euros (modelo WS2357). Vou devolve-la defintivamente. Ela nem nunca foi colocada no exterior.
Descobri que estas estações têm um bug sério. Quando a temperatura da consola baixa de 15ºC para baixo perde o contacto com os sensores.
Curiosamente por cabo.... mantem o contacto e funciona lindamente.

Por acaso estou  agradado pela qualidade dos materiais, o software corre lindamente no windows 7, etc. 

O que me vale neste infortunio é que a empresa a que comprei a estação, propos logo a devolução do dinheiro, sem mais tretas. Tipos serissimos... infelizmente retiraram / deixaram de vender Oregon e La Crosse.
Uma pena, mas pode ser sinal de algo.

cps e boa escolha

bernardino


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

Eu continuo a aconselhar apenas 2 modelos:

PCE - Porque tem a melhor relação qualidade preço na gama baixa
Davis - Porque é Davis...

As Oregon, embora possam ter uma qualidade de materiais superior à PCE, têm gravíssimos problemas de transmissão. Muitas vezes os sensores nem chegam a estar a mais de 10 metros da consola para essas interrupções de comunicação surgirem.

Além disso, as PCE's têm uma resolução superior de pluviometro e de barometro (decimais).

De uma forma muito simplista, e esclareço que é uma opinião muito particular:

PCE - Custa 150, vale 250
Oregon - Custa 300, vale 300
Davis - Custa 500, vale 1000.

Das Lacrosse não falei. As Lacrosse são a carga de trabalhos....


----------



## ijv (26 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

Bem, acabei comprando a  Estação Meteorológica WS3502, ficou me em aproximadamente 170e com os portes para a ilha da Madeira.
Acham que foi ma escolha?
boas ou mas, postem, a vontade....
Já Fiz o pagamento, penso que ate ao final da próxima semana já deve estar cá.
Ja andei a procurar pratos para fazer o RS, não esta muito fácil de os encontrar, acho que vou fazer com os pratos de vasos de flores.
EDIT:
Bem estive a ver agora e acho que esta ET não tem o medidor de percipitação


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Mar 2011 às 20:36)

eu até receio que essa estação não registe a temperatura exterior!!!

a escolha de uma estação sem USB foi propositada? desculpe perguntar .
A RS232 é boa para os PC's que têm esta porta...

enviei mensagem privada

carlos


----------



## ijv (26 Mar 2011 às 20:49)

Pois Acho que fiz as coisas e nao reparei bem ao detalhe, vi que tinha ligação ao pc mas nao verifiquei se realmente era ligação USB.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Caro,

Há pessoas neste forum que têm mais experiência do que eu., mas gostava de tentar contribuir para ajudar.
Numa sua primeira intervenção referiu que o vento não lhe interessava muito porque vive num vale... acredite que me parece importante esse registo. Se calhar não vai "bater recordes" mas pode relacionar esses dados (se guardados em PC) com condições meteorológicas específicas. Quem sabe um dia não pode ajudar a  aumentar a resolução do estudo de circulação na ilha  (estou a ser otimista, eu sei, mas é interessante).

Compreendo que os portes que os espanhóis fazem para a Madeira e Canárias são inflacionados. E a amazon???´e os sellers do ebay? na volta paga o mesmo que pagaria um lisboeta.
Na amazon há estações clones das PCE em quantidade...

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pro-Wireless-Weather-Station-interface/dp/B002LSEN52/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301179396&sr=8-1-spell"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pro-Wireless-Weather-Station-interface/dp/B002LSEN52/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301179396&sr=8-1-spell[/ame]

e tem também outros modelos interessantes, como:
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Sinus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B002W1D8IG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kh_3"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Sinus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B002W1D8IG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kh_3[/ame]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Nexus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B0017HK6Z4/ref=pd_cp_kh_1

estes últimos nunca foram falados aqui no forum, mas parecem ser bem robustos. Há algumas referências a problemas de software, mas dá bem para descarregar para PC.

A escolha de uma estação não é fácil.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Não pode cancelar o pedido ? Ou então basta ir ver os detalhes da estação...


----------



## ijv (26 Mar 2011 às 23:29)

Vou tentar na 2ª feira cancelar a encomenda


----------



## ijv (28 Mar 2011 às 12:19)

Bem ja consegui falar com alguém da galáctica, o qeu quase que era impossível, liguei umas 10 vezes para me atender o telefone, la consegui, pedir para anular a encomenda e a devolução do €, entao a srª perguntou se eu nao queria trocar por outra la eu disse que queria mesmo a devolução dos€.entretanto tambem mandei um email para anular, agora vou esperar por resposta.
Entretanto estive a ver no ebay e encotnrei la esta Watson W-8681 Mk 2 Wireless Weather Station achei muito barata.
Vi tambem esta
Esta
Recomendam alguma


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Mar 2011 às 13:16)

Eu tive a W2357 e tinha um bug sério! essa é semelhante.
Há um colega aqui do forum que em uma à venda... ou tinha, penso eu. Diz que nunca teve problemas... Eu tive. Sempre que a temperatura interior/consola baixava dos 15ºC perdia o wireless 
Por cabo é impecável, mas como a minha casa é fria ia perder imensos dados no inverno.

cps

bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Mar 2011 às 13:18)

ijv disse:


> Bem ja consegui falar com alguém da galáctica, o qeu quase que era impossível, liguei umas 10 vezes para me atender o telefone,



eu conheço a galáctica por causa da astronomia. É uma empresa familiar, mas já com muitos anos de experiência.


----------



## ijv (28 Mar 2011 às 13:22)

c.bernardino disse:


> eu conheço a galáctica por causa da astronomia. É uma empresa familiar, mas já com muitos anos de experiência.


Deviam de ter alguém para atender o telefone/movel, e responder email, Sempre davam mais informaçoes.Já mandei um email na semana passada e ate hoje ainda nao me reponderam


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

ijv disse:


> Deviam de ter alguém para atender o telefone/movel, e responder email, Sempre davam mais informaçoes.Já mandei um email na semana passada e ate hoje ainda nao me reponderam



Portugueses meu caro...a minha teoria está certa


----------



## ijv (28 Mar 2011 às 13:59)

Concordo com o filipe cunha


----------



## ijv (28 Mar 2011 às 16:53)

Estou a pensar em comprar esta E.M o que acham?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350446121888&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Mar 2011 às 18:38)

ijv disse:


> Estou a pensar em comprar esta E.M o que acham?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350446121888&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



é a PCE. É uma boa opção.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

filipe cunha disse:


> Portugueses meu caro...a minha teoria está certa



Fale por si ou de si.

Há empresas portugesas que funcionam muito bem, com profissionais competentes e empenhados.
As de meteo desapareceram. Infelizmente, e tb por causa deste género de posturas. Eu nunca comprei muito na galactica mas sei quem são. 

E sei onde fica a Marinha Grande. Se houver algum problema vou lá.
O vendedor do e-bay... ora isso fica...Buckinghamshire... ahhh... já sei.

Se quiserem histórias de sellers on-line e físicos no UK que faliram e deixaram os CLIENTES entalados, arranja-se. 

O Filipe, que é um bom companheiro de forum, prestável a responder a questões (sem ironias), gosta de defender a PCE (respeito) esqueceu-se foi de vir aqui atacar os espanhóis que tentaram "sugar" o colega madeirense que abriu este forum.
Mas para *carregar nos Portugueses de forma genérica e global*está sempre atento. Quiçá provocador.

your sincerely

bernardino


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

Já foi pedido em tempos, para acabar com com estas conversas, lojas PT vs outras.

Acaba a conversa para não estragar o tópico do colega...


----------



## ijv (28 Mar 2011 às 19:14)

Nao quero criar confusao com este topico. Eu simplesmente recla ei por nao me responder ate agora o email. Eu sei que esta E.M que referi em cima parece me uma PCE agora ami ha duvida e sera que e mesmo uma pce ou um clone?
Nacho


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

Eu respondi ao detentor do topico, ele até concordou comigo...o resto veio por acrescimo, quem está errado....
Quanto ao post 27, sim isso é uma PCE, mas com outro nome...
Tambem as há com mais outras duas designações pelo menos, depende do vendedor, pois compra em grandes quantidades com o nome que deseje, os chineses já me propuseram negocio....


Price : FOB Shenzhen 
USD 55.00/set Based on Min. order 300 pcs per shipment
USD 52.00/set Based on Min. order 500 pcs per shipment
USD 49.00/set based on Min. order 1000 pcs per shipment 
The additional cost for solar powered sensor is USD5.00/pc 
Lead time : within 45-50 days after order confirmation 
Sample charge is USD 76.00/pc (50% more than export price but is refundable in 
formal order. Plus EMS freight charge USD 80.00, the total is USD156.00 for one 
sample. The delivery for sample is about 15-20 days after receipt of payment


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

ijv disse:


> Nao quero criar confusao com este topico. Eu simplesmente recla ei por nao me responder ate agora o email. Eu sei que esta E.M que referi em cima parece me uma PCE agora ami ha duvida e sera que e mesmo uma pce ou um clone?
> Nacho



Certamente e foi a última vez que respondi a este género de intervenções.
Relativamente a essa estação, pelo que tinha investigado anteriormente é uma "clone" da PCE, ou a PCE é uma clone da Watson, sei lá. Vêm da mesma fábrica chinesa, que por acaso fabrica uma série de estações de marcas bem mais conhecidas (foi-me assegurado por uma pessoas de "dentro") que vendem o autocolante por mais 100 euros. 
Por um motivo de decoro não me sinto bem a dizer : "compra esta ou aquela" mas eu e outros já te disseram que a PCE é uma opção lógica, principalmente na banda de preços que procuras (até 200 euros, penso).

Com os melhores cumprimentos a *todos* os colegas do fórum.

Bernardino


----------



## ijv (28 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

Bem não quero conflitos por aqui afinal isto é uma comunidade, pessoal todos juntos.
Eu ate queria era mesmo uma davis pro, mas as finaças nao o permitem.
Acho que vou optar por uma destas, logo que esteja resolvido com a galactica.

PS: se alguem estiver de acordo comigo,em fazer a compra no sit espanhol é enviada para a morada da pessoa que se oferecer e logo que receba mandava para ca. Pago os portes a quem se disponibilizar que mande pm.


----------

